# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  The Gender Hair Gap

## gmonasco

While gender differences have narrowed in so many ways, when it comes to hair loss, the gap remains wide. A clean-shaven head may be commonplace among men, but it continues to be a rare and complicated choice for everyday women. Why is that? And is it likely to change anytime soon?

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/vivian...b_2944943.html

----------


## Valerie

Such an interesting post.  But I actually think gender gaps are not narrowing enough in all areas.  And I bet it will never be acceptable for women to shave their head.  This isn't fair since more of us are non candidates...

----------


## Auraria

> Such an interesting post.  But I actually think gender gaps are not narrowing enough in all areas. * And I bet it will never be acceptable for women to shave their head.*  This isn't fair since more of us are non candidates...


 I respectfully beg to differ.  :Smile:  Though it may be more unusual for women to shave their head, I believe that it is perfectly acceptable as long as the woman is comfortable in her own skin. Any person who views them as, 'ugly' or, 'unattractive,' is definitely unattractive on the inside. 

In the video below, this woman (Toni Warne) struggles with alopecia, but she focuses on her strengths and has an absolutely beautiful singing voice. Her lack of hair is perfectly fine and never detracts from her beauty.  :Smile:  The show she stars on is The Voice UK.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPm3K7jYHRQ

----------

